# [Heisec] Mac OS X Lion prüft Passwörter bei Authentifizierung via LDAP nicht



## Newsfeed (23 August 2011)

Nutzt die neue Mac-OS-X-Version Lion den Verzeichnisdienst LDAP als zentralen Speicher für Nutzerdaten, reicht ein Benutzername zum Login in Mac-Systeme. Unter Umständen kommt aber auch gar keiner mehr rein.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Weiterlesen...


----------



## Heiko (24 August 2011)

*ARGL*
Böses Foul...


----------

